# لقاء السحاب ...مع ياسر رشدى



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أهلا وسهلا بعودتك الحميدة ...ويارب دايماً منورنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنبتعد عن أى أسئلة حمضانة وخلينا فى المضمون
:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مرت بمصر أحداث كثيرة جداً كنت انت بعيداً عن المنتدى وقتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت حابب أعرف رأيك .... ونتناقش ونتقاوح مِتل الماضى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) أيهما أقرب من وجهة نظرك لمسمى الثورة 25 يناير وألا 30 يونيو ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) هل توافق على عزل دكتور مرسى من الحكم ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) من رشحت فيما بعد مرسى ؟ أم أنك أبطلت صوتك ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) فى حالة ترشيحك لأى منهما ...قل لى لماذا أعطيته صوتك ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) كيف ترى جماعة " الأخوان المسلمون " هل هى جماعة أرهابية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم مجرد جماعة سعت الى حكم مصر بعد سنين طويلة وأخفقت ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](5) ما رأيك فى مشروع قناة السويس الجديد ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](6) هل التمويل من خلال شهادات الأستثمار كان موفقاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم فى رأيك أنه كان يجب طرح أسهم للشركة الجديدة ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](7) هل ترى أن هناك بوادر أمل فعلية لــ ( مصر جديدة ) ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](8) هل توافق على أقامة أحزاب على أساس دينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نكتفى بهذا القدر اليوم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى عضو حابب يناقش الأستاذ / ياسر رشدى فيما سيكتب أو يضع له أسئلة جديدة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتفضل طبعاً[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2014)

اولا بقول نورت يا استاذ ياسر 
ومتابعين الحوارت والاسئلة كتيرة استعد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

مازال التأثير الادبي غالب علي كتاباتك يا عبووووود .. حلو مسمي السحاب ده 



> *[FONT=&quot](1) هل توافق على عزل دكتور مرسى من الحكم ؟*



لا اوافق علي عزل مرسي بالرغم من بغضي الشديد للاخوان الغير مسلمين ولكن استمراره مشروط



> *[FONT=&quot](2) من رشحت فيما بعد مرسى ؟ أم أنك أبطلت صوتك ؟*[/FONT]



لا احد وابطلت صوتي فلا حاجة للسيسي بصوتي لذلك كانت غالبية المقار خاوية والجميع يعرف النتيجة



> *[FONT=&quot](4) كيف ترى جماعة " الأخوان المسلمون " هل هى جماعة أرهابية ؟*​​[/FONT]



اعتقد انها لو كانت تمكنت من الحكم كانت ستظهر ما تبطن من عنف تجاه الاخر ، وهذا ليس له علاقة بالسلمية التي تنادي بها الان وهذا في حد ذاته ارهاب (متوقع) من هذه الجماعة



> *[FONT=&quot](5) ما رأيك فى مشروع قناة السويس الجديد ؟*[/FONT]



مشروع مخابراتي من الدرجة الاولي وعودة لنظام عبد الناصر الالهائي والذي سيدمر البلد عاجلا او اجلا واقتصاديا ان لم تراعي فيه الاصول هانضيع



> *[FONT=&quot](6) هل التمويل من خلال شهادات الأستثمار كان موفقاً*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أم فى رأيك أنه كان يجب طرح أسهم للشركة الجديدة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


كان يجب طرح اسهم جديدة والابتعاد عن مدخرات المصريين ولكنها لعبة تحل محل السندات التي تطرحها حكومة إحلبها وخلص



> *[FONT=&quot](7) هل ترى أن هناك بوادر أمل فعلية لــ ( مصر جديدة ) ؟*[/FONT]


بالعقلية دي مستحيل .. الله يرحمه خالد صالح لخصها في 3 سطور في الفيلم عارفهم يا عبوووود



> *[FONT=&quot](8) هل توافق على أقامة أحزاب على أساس دينى ؟*​​[/FONT]


في حالة واحدة فقط وهو حرية التعبير المطلقة تحت ظل دولة علمانية عليها حراس لاسس الديمقراطية ويحرسها الجيش



> هل تؤيد هدم سد النهضة عسكريا ؟


نـــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــم 

من يريد ان يتناقش فليتفضل​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*سد النهضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو أحنا أبتدينا من أولها ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سد النهضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو أحنا أبتدينا من أولها ؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



طب اعملك ايه ، افتكرته وانا باخد بوء ميه سائعة :lightbulb:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> .. حلو مسمي السحاب ده​


 *[FONT=&quot]أقل حاجة تليق بمقامك يا باشا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحمد ربنا انى مقطعتش تذاكر على الزهرة والمريخ 
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]كما توقعت أجابات ضرب نار [/FONT]*​ 


> كان يجب طرح اسهم جديدة والابتعاد عن مدخرات المصريين ولكنها لعبة تحل محل السندات التي تطرحها حكومة إحلبها وخلص


 *[FONT=&quot]الأسهم ستعطى مجالاً لدخول أجانب من الأبواب الخلفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى اقل من سنة ترتفع القيمة وبيع يا وديع ...ممكن نضيع [/FONT]*​ 


> مشروع مخابراتي من  الدرجة الاولي وعودة لنظام عبد الناصر الالهائي والذي سيدمر البلد عاجلا او  اجلا واقتصاديا ان لم تراعي فيه الاصول هانضيع


*أزاى ألهائى ويعنى أية مخابراتى ؟؟؟

لى عودة فى الأحزاب الدينية ورأيك فيها 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أقل حاجة تليق بمقامك يا باشا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحمد ربنا انى مقطعتش تذاكر على الزهرة والمريخ
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]كما توقعت أجابات ضرب نار [/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الأسهم ستعطى مجالاً لدخول أجانب من الأبواب الخلفية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى اقل من سنة ترتفع القيمة وبيع يا وديع ...ممكن نضيع [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...



الاسهم يمكن اقتصارها علي المصريين فقط وهذا يحدث في كل بلاد العالم

الهائي يعني ايهام الناس ان احنا اهه شغالين في مشروع عملاق هايجيب الخير للبلد زي توشكا كده بينما حركة التجارة الدولية شبه ثابتة وان زادت قليلا ستزيد نتيجة زيادة الغاطس (الحسنة الوحيدة في المشروع) وبالتالي تزداد اعداد السفن قليلا .. العبرة ليس بتقليل الوقت من 11 ساعة الي 6 او او .. العبرة بالقيمة المضافة ، العبرة ان الخليج مايحطش فلوسنا في عبه ويغرف ..[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

اكتر حاجة بتتعبني اوي قوي اوي هي لما يجي وزير  يقولك دا الشركة الاجنبية الفلانية هاتستثمر في بلدك وتشغل القوة العاطلة وابص الاقيها هوا زي شركة اتصالات الاماراتية كده ولا زي منجم الدهب برضوا .. بياخدوا ثرواتنا وفلوسنا مقابل اجور ملاليم 

يعني ياولاد الابالسه شوية معدات رخيصة متسواش شوية ملايين واجور عبيطة والاقي الشركة بتحول مكسبها من فلوس المصريين بمئات الملايين لبره وبالعمله الصعبة كمان
حرام ده ولا حلال !!!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الاسهم يمكن اقتصارها علي المصريين فقط وهذا يحدث في كل بلاد العالم
> الهائي يعني ايهام الناس ان احنا اهه شغالين في مشروع عملاق هايجيب الخير للبلد زي توشكا كده بينما حركة التجارة الدولية شبه ثابتة وان زادت قليلا ستزيد نتيجة زيادة الغاطس (الحسنة الوحيدة في المشروع) وبالتالي تزداد اعداد السفن قليلا .. ..


 *[FONT=&quot]وهل سيتم تداولها فى البورصة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( معظم المصريين ليس لديهم خبرات فى البورصة ) فكيف تقنعهم بالأسهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب لو السهم خسر ؟ ولجأ الناس للبيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ المشروع مش قناة فقط ...ظهير القناة كمان ومناطق خدمات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركات اجنبية هتدخل فيه ...ودة معناه حلف دولى نظراً للمصالح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نييجى للسؤال عن الأحزاب الدينية[/FONT]*​


ياسر رشدى قال:


> في حالة واحدة فقط وهو حرية التعبير المطلقة تحت ظل *دولة علمانية* عليها حراس لاسس الديمقراطية ويحرسها الجيش
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]هل تنفع الديمقراطية أو حرية التعبير مع الدين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وازاى تحت ظل دولة علمانية ودة مخالف للدين الرسمى للدولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وهل سيتم تداولها فى البورصة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( معظم المصريين ليس لديهم خبرات فى البورصة ) فكيف تقنعهم بالأسهم ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب لو السهم خسر ؟ ولجأ الناس للبيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ المشروع مش قناة فقط ...ظهير القناة كمان ومناطق خدمات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركات اجنبية هتدخل فيه ...ودة معناه حلف دولى نظراً للمصالح [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



فاكر خطاب عبد الناصر لما قال شركة قناة السويس شركة مساهمة مصرية .. مش لازم بورصة .. ياسيدي ثبت العائد الذي توزعه الشركة ب 12 %

اما حلف المصالح ده هو اكبر خطر يهدد انطلاقة مصر .. انه الثمن مقابل المساعدات التي تقدم الان

الامارات تستميت للسيطرة علي القناة لانقاذ "جبل علي" من البوار وتقدم السبت من اجل عيون الاحد وباقي ايام الاسبوع[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نييجى للسؤال عن الأحزاب الدينية*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]هل تنفع الديمقراطية أو حرية التعبير مع الدين ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وازاى تحت ظل دولة علمانية ودة مخالف للدين الرسمى للدولة ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



ان كان الدين سيقمع الحريات (العبادة - الرأي - الفكر) فهو ليس بدين ، شرط الاحترام ومراعاة اصول التعايش السلمي هي اساس اي دين ولا يوجد مايسمي دين رسمي للدولة بل اكثرية واقليات في كل نماذج الفكر والايمان[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فاكر خطاب عبد الناصر لما قال شركة قناة السويس شركة مساهمة مصرية .. مش لازم بورصة .. ياسيدي ثبت العائد الذي توزعه الشركة ب 12 %
> 
> الامارات تستميت للسيطرة علي القناة لانقاذ "*جبل علي*" من البوار وتقدم السبت من اجل عيون الاحد وباقي ايام الاسبوع


*ما ينفعش أثبت عائد على الأسهم 
وبعدين وماله لما الأمارات تنقذ جبل على 
الدينا بقت مصالح متبادلة أصلاً 
*​


ياسر رشدى قال:


> ان كان الدين سيقمع الحريات (العبادة - الرأي - الفكر) فهو ليس بدين ، شرط الاحترام ومراعاة اصول التعايش السلمي هي اساس اي دين *ولا يوجد مايسمي دين رسمي للدولة* بل اكثرية واقليات في كل نماذج الفكر والايمان


*عجبنى الجزء الأول من أجابتك ....شابوه *
*
لكن أنا بالفعل عندى دين رسمى للدولة فى الدستور
هل ينفع اركن شرائع 85% من الشعب وأفصل له قانون أحوال مدنية بعيداً عن شريعته ؟

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما ينفعش أثبت عائد على الأسهم
> وبعدين وماله لما الأمارات تنقذ جبل على
> الدينا بقت مصالح متبادلة أصلاً
> *​
> ...



تثبيت العائد دا اجراء استثنائي 
جبل علي علي عيني وراسي بس *بعد* مصالحي او علي الاقل لو فيه عشرة عمر يبقي *بالتوازي* مع مصالحي

شكرا علي الشامفوه و اكيد ينفع افصل قوانين مدنية كلُ علي حسب شريعته (زي قوانين الاحوال الشخصية كده) والمتداخل بين اتنين مختلفين يبقي بالاقل عقوبة رحمة بالاخر او لا ده ولا ده ونمشيها مدني في الحالة دي بس .. 

علما بان معظم القوانين المدنية الحالية شبه مطابقة لشرائع الاغلبية والاقليات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*أنا شايف الأستاذ / ياسر الجندى منورنا تحت 
هندخل بقى على المفيد
داعش
فى رأيك كمسلم ....هل ورط النبى محمد أتباعه فى حروب لا تنتهى ؟
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا شايف الأستاذ / ياسر الجندى منورنا تحت
> هندخل بقى على المفيد
> داعش
> فى رأيك كمسلم ....هل ورط النبى محمد أتباعه فى حروب لا تنتهى ؟
> *​


يعني ايه *"ورط"* افصح ابن ! شكلك هاتتشائي اهوه 

اما داعش فلو عند ياسر الجندي رآي يتفضل بقالي كتير مقرأتش ليه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> يعني ايه *"ورط"* افصح ابن ! شكلك هاتتشائي اهوه


*لأ مافيش شقاوة ولا حاجة 
دة حوار رأى عادى ومش هنتعمق فى الدين عشان خاطر للملك حذف_رع
*​ *اللى أقصده النصوص الدينية ( أنت سيد العارفين )
والتى ينطلق من تفسيراتها الجماعات الأسلامية الأرهابية
أرفض لفظة ( متشددة ) *
*أنت كمسلم ....هل ترى أن النصوص المستخدمة لتبرير الأعتداءات مرتبطة بزمان وقوعها 
أم تنسحب لكل زمان ومكان ؟*

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

أستاذاى ياسر وعبود 


أنا متابع حواركما ومتعلم ومستفيد إن شاء الله 


وعلى فكرة أنا شايف أخونا رد على الخط 


ياريت يشارك ​


----------



## red333 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذاى ياسر وعبود
> 
> 
> أنا متابع حواركما ومتعلم ومستفيد إن شاء الله
> ...



انا برضو بتابع لان ياسر ليه وحشه
ومستنى مشاركتك
عشان استمتع اكتر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مافيش شقاوة ولا حاجة
> دة حوار رأى عادى ومش هنتعمق فى الدين عشان خاطر للملك حذف_رع
> *​ *اللى أقصده النصوص الدينية ( أنت سيد العارفين )
> والتى ينطلق من تفسيراتها الجماعات الأسلامية الأرهابية
> ...



*يا عبووود الكتاب مش محتاج تفسير محتاج تدبر والاحاديث بتاعة الصحاح دي استروبيا لو فيها حاجة كويسة مشيها لو فيها
حاجة فالصوا كبها ، مفيش غير الكتاب والكتاب واضح وصريح  اللي يعتدي عليك كسر عضمو - لو تقدر طبعا ولو متقدرش يبقي تقعد ساكت وتجيب كيسين لب ابيض وع السيما عدل وف اقفا اللي قدامك - واللي يحترمك احترمه والايات لا تقتطع من سياقها او من الايات المحكمات .. وكلامك صحيح هناك ايات محددة تنصب علي زمنها فقط وايات عامة علي اي زمن ، وهناك اجتهادات غالبها حرف الكلمات من معني الي معني اخر تماماَ .. النص ثابت لم يتغير ولكن التحريف طال المعاني وليس الرسم او التشكيل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*أنت قرآنى يا ياسر ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يعنى عايز تقول أن ( داعش ) ومن هم على شاكلتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليسوا على الأسلام فى شئ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلهم مثل " طلقاء مكة " اللى فجأة بقوا مسلمين لدرجة الجهاد فى سبيل الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيحاربوا فى صفوف جيش أسامة  ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت قرآنى يا ياسر ؟
> 
> *​



تقصد "مسلم حنيف"  مافيش حاجة اسمها قرآني موضوع المذاهب والفرقة بين المسلمين دي هيه سبب داعش وشركاه ، استغلال عاملين وهما الجهل والظلم لخلق داعش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*مين اللى خلق داعش فى رأيك ؟*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى عايز تقول أن ( داعش ) ومن هم على شاكلتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليسوا على الأسلام فى شئ ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلهم مثل " طلقاء مكة " اللى فجأة بقوا مسلمين لدرجة الجهاد فى سبيل الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيحاربوا فى صفوف جيش أسامة  ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


الله ينور عليك :lightbulb: هؤلاء مجرمين لم يعملوا عقولهم في فهم الكتاب ويقولك ان الدولة كانت في ازهي عصورها ايام الدولة الاسلامية .. ونحن نخطط لعودة الدولة الاسلامية ودي مصيبه تانية :act31: وليس لها اي علاقة بالاسلام .. غالب تكوين داعش هم من الذين احسوا بالتهميش من السنة وان الشيعة استولوا علي الحكم وانهم سيصبحوا خدم لهم .. لذلك تحالفوا او قل ساعدوا الشيطان مرغمين .. قصة كبيرة ومش سهله زي ماناس كتير فاكرة[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب ياجماعة الخير ....مضطر أستأذنكم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لنا عودة غدا ان شاء الله ...ياريت أرجع ألاقى مشاركات وتفاعل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتر من كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرصة ان الحبايب أتجمعوا تانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومرة تانية حمد لله ع السلامة يا ياسر

:flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين اللى خلق داعش فى رأيك ؟*​



النظام العلوي السوري هو من ساعد علي خلق داعش .. عارف لما الاقلية هي اللي تحكم بتعمل ايه .. زي صدام بالظبط في حربه مع ايران ، كان بيعمل ايه بقي .. يحط غالبية الجنود الشيعة (والمصريين معاهم) في الخطوط الامامية مع ايران (الشيعة برضوا) ومعاهم آمر سني ماسك سلاح يضرب بيه اللي يهرب في ضهره وبعدين السنة وبعدين المقربين الاشاوس تبعه .. ونبقي خلصنا منهم وهم خلصوا علي بعض .. نفس الشئ مع الاسد ، بس العراقين اذكياء فهموا اللعبة وانهم لو استكانوا وانخرطوا في الجيش هاينحطوا في الصفوف الدنيا والامامية فقط والشيعة يحركوهم عشان يقاوموا اي تمرد سني ضد حكمهم .. عشان كده قليل جدا اللي انخرطوا في الجيش العراقي من السنة .. واضحة خلاص .. طب نعمل ايه .. شيطان جنبي اهوه ومادد ايده .. انت عارف الباقي في ظل تأمر دولي وعربي فظيع


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ازيييييييييك ياسر
فاكرنى ولا نسييت
اخش فى الحوار دة ولا اخلينى متابع بس ههههه
لا اخش  انا رخم هههه
فى سؤال عبود
عن هل ترضى بعزل مرسى ام لا
قلت لا ارضى ولكن عودتة مشروطة
لكن لم يتطرق احد لخطاب مرسى الاخير قبل العزل
فما هورائيك فى هذا الخطاب وكيفية التعامل معة فى وقت الازمة؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة انا معروف وسط اصدقائى بانى جرجس الاخوانى لانى تقريبا كنت ضد كثير مما حدث وكنت ارى اننا نرى الامور بازدواجية كبيرة 
لكن الحق يقال ان الاخوان جعلوا المصريين يتخوفون بشدة مماهو قادم


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2014)

بعيدا عن الموضوع
انا سعيد جدا بعودة مشاركة ياسر  رشدى وياسر جندى للمنتدى بعد غياب
وجود الراىء والراىء الاخر يثرى المنتدى ويجعلنا  ننطلق للامام بعيدا عن حالة الركود اللى احنا فيها
والحق يقال ايضا هنا ان مشاركات وافكار ياسر جندى وياسر رشدى مميزة وبتفتح افاق فى الحوارات جديدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 أكتوبر 2014)

معنديش لك اسئله...حابه بس احييك و اسلم عليك و اقولك ربنا معاك...

سلام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2014)

حلوة فكرة الموضوع أ.عبود
ومنور المنتدي أ. ياسر
انا معنديش اسئله لان ماما منبهه عليا ماتكلمش في كلام الناس الكبار
بس كان عندي كام سؤال كدا  من ورا ماما وهي مش واخده بالها:t7:

ايه رأي حضرتك في السيسي كارئيس لمصر ؟
وايه رأي حضرتك في التغيرات الواضحه اللي حصلت في الفتره الصغننه دي
زي مثلا التغيير اللي حصل في التموين 
وان كل مواطن بقي ياخد تموينه يعتبر ببلاش والسلع كلها نضيفه؟
وبالمناسبه ايه رأيك في موضوع ان العيش يبقي علي البطاقه التموينية
وان الحياه بقت منظة اوي في الافران ومبقاش في 
زحمة ومجاعه وضرب بالـ*** في طوابير العيش زي زمان ؟

ولو كنت حضرتك اتفرجت علي خطابه وهو في الامم المتحده 
عايزة اعرف ايه رأيك فيه وتعليقك عليه ؟
وبالمره قولي حاسس بفرق بين مرسي و السيسي ولا لسه محستش بفرق ؟

وبس بقا احسن ماما تشوفني :smile02
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حلوة فكرة الموضوع أ.عبود
> ومنور المنتدي أ. ياسر
> انا معنديش اسئله لان ماما منبهه عليا ماتكلمش في كلام الناس الكبار
> بس كان عندي كام سؤال كدا  من ورا ماما وهي مش واخده بالها:t7:
> ...


بنورك يا واثقة 

واضح انك مؤيدة أوي للسيسي ، ورأيي مش هايعجبك :banned:

يارب ماما  تشوفك :beee:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أكتوبر 2014)

متابعه


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*تسجيل متابعه *


----------



## ابانوب برنس (1 أكتوبر 2014)

لاذم اتابع


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ازيييييييييك ياسر
> فاكرنى ولا نسييت
> اخش فى الحوار دة ولا اخلينى متابع بس ههههه
> لا اخش  انا رخم هههه
> ...



كبرت خطك اهوه .. شكلك جبت لاب توبس 

عندك حق ودا من حسن الحظ انهم جعلونا نتخوف .. مرسي مش راجع والاخوان اغبياء سياسة ولكنهم شاطرين في الشغل والعمل والنضافة (نضافة اليد)

وانا لم اقل عودته مشروطه ولكن قلت انا ضد العزل لمن تم انتخابه بارادة الشعب - حتي لو كان حمار - الثورة علي مبارك كانت ثورة علي التزوير مش علي سياسات مبارك بس

الافكار اللي شرع الجيش بتنفيذها الان هي افكار قديمة والاخوان فتشوا وطلعوها وكانوا هاينفذوا ، والجيش مكدبش خبر وكمل ، بس ياتري هايكمل صح :t32:

المياه طفحت في الحفر الجديد وبدل مايبقي حفر ع الناشف ها يبقي حفر ع الطري ودي هتزود التكلفة قوي قوي اوووي

الكراكات بتاعة الشركة مش هاتكفي والمدة هاتطول وقصص هندسية كتير .. عشان كده الاخوان كانوا هايعملوا مشاريع القيمة المضافة والتعميق فقط ، وكانت هاتبقي مصيبة لو ادوها لقطر .. يعني احنا ربنا مبتلينا بقطر والامارات 

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بعيدا عن الموضوع
> انا سعيد جدا بعودة مشاركة ياسر  رشدى وياسر جندى للمنتدى بعد غياب
> وجود الراىء والراىء الاخر يثرى المنتدى ويجعلنا  ننطلق للامام بعيدا عن حالة الركود اللى احنا فيها
> والحق يقال ايضا هنا ان مشاركات وافكار ياسر جندى وياسر رشدى مميزة وبتفتح افاق فى الحوارات جديدة



انا بقول لجرجس منير الشهير بابو اشرف ربنا يخليك دا من زوقك وكنت حابب اسألك بما انك اخواني .. ياتري بعد رفع السولار هل مرتبك بقي يشتري نفس السلع اللي قبل الرفع .. هــه يالا جاوب :dance:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 أكتوبر 2014)

انا ماليش فى سياسه اوى لكنى بحب اتابع 

 ايه رايك فى سياسة السيسى الداخليه فى خلا ل الفتره البسيطه دى 
وتفسر بأيه حب الناس له وخصوصا الاعلام 
وممكن حضرتك تتكلم براحتك معندناش  اله  غير اله السما والارض


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> انا ماليش فى سياسه اوى لكنى بحب اتابع
> 
> ايه رايك فى سياسة السيسى الداخليه فى خلا ل الفتره البسيطه دى
> وتفسر بأيه حب الناس له وخصوصا الاعلام
> وممكن حضرتك تتكلم براحتك معندناش  اله  غير اله السما والارض


سياسة السيسي : انجازاته العظيمة شاهده عليه
حب الناس : شغالة رقص وغناء .. الراجل بيرقص مراته والاب بيرقص بنته في الشارع وهو دا الاسلام الجميل علي راي صابرين ، دا اللي هايدفع بمصر للامام 
الاعلام : اسألي المخابرات العامة هاتفيدك اكتر مني​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الافكار اللي شرع الجيش بتنفيذها الان هي افكار قديمة والاخوان فتشوا وطلعوها وكانوا هاينفذوا ، والجيش مكدبش خبر وكمل ، بس ياتري هايكمل صح :t32:
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...هما كانوا هيلبسونا مشروع الصكوك الأسلامية بيع ع الناشف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والحمد لله نفدنا منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لموضوع الكراكات والحفر ع الناشف أنا مافهمش فيه ومقدرش أقول رأى[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بقول لجرجس منير الشهير بابو اشرف ربنا يخليك دا من زوقك وكنت حابب اسألك بما انك اخواني .. ياتري *بعد رفع السولار *هل مرتبك بقي يشتري نفس السلع اللي قبل الرفع .. هــه يالا جاوب :dance:​


 *[FONT=&quot]المفرو أن الأسعار هترتفع نسبة وتناسب ...مش نسبة وسرقة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا اللى بنسرق بعض [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مش الأخوان ولا مبارك ولا الحكومة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرقية للدخان نزلت أسعارها رسميا فى جميع المواقع والصحف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكشك بيبيعها أغلى من سعرها جنيه ونص - طااااب لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] طبعا دى مش سلعة أساسية لكن عينة من الأستغلال اللى أحنا بنعمله 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبالمناسبة - سعر الخروف كام قائم العيد دة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولية قفز كل دة من  27 لـ 35 و39 جنيه !!!!!
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى أكتر من 30% زيادة فى سنة واحدة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ولا الحكومة *​*الشرقية للدخان نزلت أسعارها رسميا فى جميع المواقع والصحف*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الكشك بيبيعها أغلى من سعرها جنيه ونص - طااااب لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] طبعا دى مش سلعة أساسية لكن عينة من الأستغلال اللى أحنا بنعمله
> [/FONT]*​​[/FONT]



ياراجل .. هي الحكومة مهمتها تحديد الاسعار وتروح تنام وبكده احنا عملنا اللي علينا وعدانا العيب :a82:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...هما كانوا هيلبسونا مشروع الصكوك الأسلامية بيع ع الناشف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والحمد لله نفدنا منه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/FONT]



طب ماتفهمنا ايه فكرة الصكوك دي ويعني ايه بيع ع الناشف ينوبك ثواب !!​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياراجل .. هي الحكومة مهمتها تحديد الاسعار وتروح تنام وبكده احنا عملنا اللي علينا وعدانا العيب :a82:​


*لأ المفروض انى كل ما أروح أشترى علبة سجاير أعمل محضر تموين للكشك *!!!​


ياسر رشدى قال:


> طب ماتفهمنا ايه فكرة الصكوك دي ويعني ايه بيع ع الناشف ينوبك ثواب !!​


*دة موضوع كنت عملته هنا فى المنتدى من حوالى سنة 
* *[FONT=&quot]شرح مُبسط للصكوك الأسلامية *​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230317​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بقول لجرجس منير الشهير بابو اشرف ربنا يخليك دا من زوقك وكنت حابب اسألك بما انك اخواني .. ياتري بعد رفع السولار هل مرتبك بقي يشتري نفس السلع اللي قبل الرفع .. هــه يالا جاوب :dance:​


هو كان بيكفى قبل عشان بيكفى بعد ههه
شوف ياسر انا قلت لو حصل رفع السولار دة ايام الاخوان مكناش محتاجين 30/6 عشان يمشى مرسى
المصريين عاطفيييييييين بشدة
وماشين بمبدا حبيبك يبلعلك الزلط ونخبط فى الحيط عادى
يعنى مثلا ازمة الكهربا السنة دى اضعاف سنة مرسى
شوفت  الاعلام كان عامل اية ايام مرسى ودلوقت؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة  خروج المصريين على مرسى كان خروج خوفا على الهوية المصرية انها تنحرف لمسار اخر تحت فكرة الدين
فاكر مؤتمر نصرة سوريا ؟؟؟
شوف كان مظهرة ازاى
اقصاء تام لجميع الشعب المصرى ماعدا فئة معينة 
الاخوان شبة العلويين فى سوريا
اقلية تريد حكم اغلبية تحت  شعار الاسلام هو الحل
مرسى لااعترض علية كشخص ولكن لااحد يقنعنى انة كان يدير مؤسسة الرئاسة خارج مكتب الارشاد 
وكان لى حديث مع ياسر جندى قبل غيابة حول القنوات المؤيدة للاخوان مثل رابعة وغيرها 
فقلت هل قناة رابعة سياسية ام دينية
فقال لى انها سياسية
فقلت لة اذا لما يظهر شخص اسمة عاصم عبد الماجد فيها ويهاجم الانجيل فى برنامج من خلالها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تخيل ان هذا الشخص كان من دائرة الرئيس وعندما حدث خلاف سياسى مع المسيحين هاجمهم فى دينهم ولم يهاجم سياستهم
فتخيل معى اكثر اذا كا استتب الحكم للاخوان فماذا كان يحدث اذا حدث خلاف او طلب معين من الكنيسة للدولة وقوبل بالرفض وحدث شد وجذب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتذكر ايام 30 يونيو كانت  قناة الناس والمذيع خالد عبد اللة كان مراسلين القناة يقولون كل 3د قائق ان التحرير بة 10 مسيحين مقابل مسلم واحد
ارادو ان يشعلوها حربا دينية ليس لديهم فكر سياسى 
هل المسيحين ليسوا مصريين مثلا يريدون الاعتراض على رئيس دولتهم وارضهم فهل ليس من حقهم هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاخوان كان اغبى كثيرا مما تخلينا فى ادارة دولة
الاخوان لم ينكشف ضعفهم الفكرى للجميع ايام ما كانوا معارضة 
ولكن تجلى هذا بوضوح بعد الوصول للحكم


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بعيدا عن اعتراضاتى كاخوانى على سياسة الاخوان
انا كنت متوقع ان الاخوان سوف يستغلوا الفرصة التاريخية لهم وسوف يجعلوا المصريين يشعرون بفرق بعد اكثر من 50 عاما حكم جنرال من الجيش
لكن لم يحدث اردوا سيطرة على دوائر الدولة فقط حتى لا يمكن لاحد اقصائهم
فلم يتمكنوا من اهم  دائرتين
الجيش والشرطة وهنا كانت مفصل الفشل للاخوان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*
عود حمد يا ياسر *​


----------



## yahomie (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ما فهمت شئ عفوا شباب هو ياسر رشدى شخصية مشهورة فى مصر .. لا اقصد تقليل منه اطلاقا لكن للمعرفة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

yahomie قال:


> ما فهمت شئ عفوا شباب هو ياسر رشدى شخصية مشهورة فى مصر .. لا اقصد تقليل منه اطلاقا لكن للمعرفة


لا ابدا .. لا مشهور ولا مغمور .. انا عضو بقاله فتره لم يدخل المنتدي​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> عود حمد يا ياسر *​


اهلا ايريني .. اخبارك ايه واخبار الصوت الحر والشجاعة والجراءة ​


----------



## mary naeem (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*معلش يا استاذ ياسر*
*الظاهر من حديث انك اخواني او من انا مش معاهم انا متعاطف معاهم*
*لاننا نزلنا كلنا يوم 30 علشان نشيل الاخوان*
*يبقى ازاي بتقول انك مش  موافق على شيل مرسي*
*يا سيدي انت تريد ان تلغي ارادة 30 مليون او اكثر ببقاء الجاسوس مرسي*
*للافضل عدم المناقشة لانك اكيد تبع الناحية الشمال الغير قابلة لاي حوار*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هو كان بيكفى قبل عشان بيكفى بعد ههه
> شوف ياسر انا قلت لو حصل رفع السولار دة ايام الاخوان مكناش محتاجين 30/6 عشان يمشى مرسى
> المصريين عاطفيييييييين بشدة
> وماشين بمبدا حبيبك يبلعلك الزلط ونخبط فى الحيط عادى
> ...



كلامك منطقي ولكن مع تحفظات
- الاعلام حر يهاجم او يؤيد كما يشاء مع الضوابط المهنية فلا تقل لي القناة الفلانية تهاجم المسيحيين او العكس 

- المسيحيين مصريين ومواطنيين درجة اولي ومن حقهم الخروج والتظاهر ولكن ليس من حق الجيش عزل مرسي .. الفيصل هو الصندووووووق وليس التجمهر والمظاهرات طالما كانت الانتخابات سليمة 

- اي حزب حاكم في العالم الديمقراطي هو اقلية ولكن انا انتخبه بناءا علي قناعاتي السياسية او الاقتصادية او الدينية او جميعهم ويمكنني تغييره ان لم يوفي بما وعد *بعد* انتهاء مدته

- طول ما الكنيسة او الازهر او اي مؤسسة دينية ليهم طلبات غير الاحوال الشخصية لطوائفها اعرف ان فيه حاجة غلط ، الديمقراطية لا تميز بين مسلم ومسيحي بل لا تنظر اساسا الي خانة الديانة او الاعتقاد ولكن هناك ضوابط عادلة يضعها المشرع تضع حدا لنفوذ هذه المؤسسات التي تتكلم باسم الله فهي اخطر ما يكون علي الدولة ووحدتها

- ظن السلفيين ان الاخوان كانوا سيؤسسون لدولة الخلافة الاسلامية باعتبارهم سلفيين في الاساس ولكن الاخوان لم يؤيدوا هذا وظهر جليا في دستورهم فانفصل السلفيون الوهابيون مثل حزب النور عن الاخوان وبدأوا في معارضتهم (مذهب الاخوان تقديم العقل علي النقل عكس السلفية الوهابية) لان اعلان الخلافة الاسلامية سيؤدي قطعا الي دولة تابعة للسعودية 

- هناك اشياء اخري بالطبع ولكن المخابرات والاجهزة السيادية استغلت كل هذا للعودة بقوة الي كرسي الحكم بدلا من وضع الضوابط لتكون *حارسا *للديمقراطية وليست حاكما ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ المفروض انى كل ما أروح أشترى علبة سجاير أعمل محضر تموين للكشك *!!!​
> *دة موضوع كنت عملته هنا فى المنتدى من حوالى سنة
> * *[FONT=&quot]شرح مُبسط للصكوك الأسلامية *​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230317​ ​



الفرة الاولي لا تعليق

الفقرة الثانية شرح رائع ياعبووود للصكوك وانا شايف ان المحاذير اللي وضعتها رائعة بس هل الاخوان كانوا هايتجنبوا هذه المحاذير ام لا .. معنديش خبر الحقيقة .. بس احسنت احسنت في الشرح البسيط الوافي ​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> *معلش يا استاذ ياسر*
> *الظاهر من حديث انك اخواني او من انا مش معاهم انا متعاطف معاهم*
> *لاننا نزلنا كلنا يوم 30 علشان نشيل الاخوان*
> *يبقى ازاي بتقول انك مش  موافق على شيل مرسي*
> ...



انا مش اخواني ... خالص ، بس بيتهيئلك

ايه ده 30 مليون انت عديتيهم وبعدين انتوا مين 
وانتي تبع الناحية الجنوب مثلاً !!

والاصوات اللي انتخبت مرسي في الزبالة مثلا ، مش مصريين او زي مابيتقال احنا شعب وانتو شعب

ميري نعيم اهدي شوية وروقي .. الدراسة ابتدت 


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ابتليتو بقطر والامارات؟ وقبلها كنتو مبتليين بالسعوديه
سبحان الله المصري دائما مبتلى !

ماقول غير

ياهلاوغلا فيك..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ابتليتو بقطر والامارات؟ وقبلها كنتو مبتليين بالسعوديه
> سبحان الله المصري دائما مبتلى !
> 
> ماقول غير
> ...



ماجول غير الله ، الله يكون في عون كل المبتلين
هلا والله فيك يابنت زايد والامارات 
كيف حالك وايش اخبارك ، عساك بخير ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

انت هتغني هههههه

ترانا ماتوقعنا بعد هالغيبه تجينا 

ناويه انتفك في كام جواب ماعجبني
بس يصير انتفك خخخ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2014)

> بنورك يا واثقة
> 
> واضح انك مؤيدة أوي للسيسي ، ورأيي مش هايعجبك


ورأيك مش هيعجبني ليه ؟
مش حضرتك مواطن مصري بغض النظر انك مؤيد ولا معارض
 ليك الحق انك تقول رأيك بمنتهي الصراحه
في إي حاجه بتحصل في البلد !!

"عموماً ردك علي اسئلتي وصلني "
ميرسي اوي 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ابتليتو بقطر والامارات؟ وقبلها كنتو مبتليين بالسعوديه
> سبحان الله المصري دائما مبتلى !


 *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عودة هيوف ...حبيبى والحتة الشمال... وينك بونيتى عساكى بخير !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة المصرى دائما مُبتلى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا عاجبهم الملك فاروق ولا عاجبهم عبد الناصر ولا السادات ولا مبارك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا عجبهم مرسى ولا عاجبهم السيسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باقول نستورد لهم ( طويل العمر ) من حداكم يكون أحسن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كلامك منطقي ولكن مع تحفظات
> - الاعلام حر يهاجم او يؤيد كما يشاء مع الضوابط المهنية فلا تقل لي القناة الفلانية تهاجم المسيحيين او العكس
> 
> - المسيحيين مصريين ومواطنيين درجة اولي ومن حقهم الخروج والتظاهر ولكن ليس من حق الجيش عزل مرسي .. الفيصل هو الصندووووووق وليس التجمهر والمظاهرات طالما كانت الانتخابات سليمة
> ...


ايوة كدة  ياسر وعبود عملوا موضوع لينا زمان  مشوفناش النوع دة
اولا طبعا لازم تقول ان كلامى منطقى تقدر تقول غير كدة هههههههه
دة اسمها الرخامة الديمقراطية
معاك ان المفروض ان يكون الاعلام حر
لكن هل الاعلام فى مصر حر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاعلام فى كلا الطرفين موجة للاسف ولا يمت للحر او مصداقية بصلة
القناة المؤيدة للاخوان ترى ان الاخر مخطىء 100% والعكس
خير مثال على التوجية احمد موسى  من ناحية  ومطر من الناحية التانية
اتفق معك ان الجيش ليس المفترض التدخل فى السياسة لكن فى بعض الاحيان الضرروات تبيح المحظورات
اين كانت تتجة مصر فى ظل انقسام مخيف  وصراع  غير سلمى  ف فترة الاخوان
الجيش والشرطة فى الفترة دى كانوا  بيتفرجوا وسايبين الناس  تقطع فى بعض
ماهو كان دور الجماعة
استعاضت عن الاجهزة الرسمية الغير متعاون معها بميلشيات الاخوان
عارف ياسر لو كان الاخوان لم يقوموا بهذا كان المشهد اختلف كثيرا وكان وضع هذة الاجهزة فى وضع حرج ومحرج للغاية
لكن ثقافتة وتفكيرة لم يسمح لة ان يدرك هذة النقطة
الاخوان كانوا مقتنعين تماما ان 30 يونيو لن يكون لة قيمة تذكر مجرد بضعة الالاف كالعادة وينتهى الموضوع
وهذا الكلام كان فى حوار بين احد قيادات الاخوان   ومحمود بدر من حركة تمرد قال لة بالحرف فى برنامج تلفزيونى
ابقى ورينا هتبقوا كام فى التحرير
كانت لديهم قناعة غير عادية انهم  الوحيدين القادرين عل الحشد
لكن بعد ما حدث  حصل تخبط غير عادى فى قيادات الاخوان وادركوا ان الموضوع خرج تماما عن السيطرة كما حدث مع مبارك 
صورة طبق الاصل زيى ما قال مبارك خليهم يتسلوا 
الاخوان كانوا مقتنعين انة بعد عام من مظاهرات فى التحرير والاتحاية سوف يكون الامر  كالعادة يوم 30 ولكن لم يحدث
نيجى بقى لدور الازهر والكنيسة
المفترض ان دورهم تنوير فكرى ودينى وبث قيم السماحة لا اكثر بجانب طبعا الاحوال الشخصية لكن فى مصر الامر متشابك نتيجة  اسباب كثيرة جدا  ومنها دور النظام الحاكم 
عندما لاتجد ألية قانونية فى استخراج مثلا تصاريح بناء كنيسة او حدوث مشكلة لمسيحين فى منطقة ما  يحدث ان ترى ا يصبح المشهد بهذة الصورة الغير مطلوبة
اذا كنا فعلا فى ظل دولة قانون وحريات  ولك مالك وعليك ماعليك 
الفكرة بقى ببساطة ياسر
اننا فى مصر لانعرف ديمقراطية ولا كيف  تحدث لان مستوى الجهل الفكرى والتعليمى فى مصر مخيف
والديمقراطية  تبدا عندما ينتهى الجهل
خلال ال3 سنوات ماضية لم  تكن ديمقراطية بل فوضى بكل معانيها
مجرد مثال
اتحدى اى شخص يقول لى خلال الفترة الماضية منذ سقوط مبارك  شارك فى اى انتخابات على اى اساس؟؟؟؟
الاختيار الوحيد كان قائم لمن ينتمى هذا المرشح  لا اكثر
من المككن انة كان يعد برنامج رائع ولكن  لا قيمة لة  مقابل انتمائة الفكرى فاى ديمقراطية  وصندوق هنا نتحدث
شخصية مثل مرسى لا  قيمة لها ولا وزن خارج  الاخوان المسلمين
اما موضوع تحالف السلفيين مع الاخوان فى البداية ثم الانشقاق فلها كلام اخر بعد تعليقك 
على فكرة  السلفيين والاخوان كانوا فى ميدان رابعة الانشقاق كان فى فكر القيادة فقط اماالقاعدة فلا علاقة بهذا الامر


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> *معلش يا استاذ ياسر*
> *الظاهر من حديث انك اخواني او من انا مش معاهم انا متعاطف معاهم*
> *لاننا نزلنا كلنا يوم 30 علشان نشيل الاخوان*
> *يبقى ازاي بتقول انك مش  موافق على شيل مرسي*
> ...


ازيك مارى
مالك بس متعصبة على اراجل كدة
غلطان  نعرفة غلطة بس منخضهوش كدة ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> معنديش لك اسئله...حابه بس احييك و اسلم عليك و اقولك ربنا معاك...
> 
> سلام


هو داخل حرب ولا  جاى عند عصابة هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ورأيك مش هيعجبني ليه ؟
> مش حضرتك مواطن مصري بغض النظر انك مؤيد ولا معارض
> ليك الحق انك تقول رأيك بمنتهي الصراحه
> في إي حاجه بتحصل في البلد !!
> ...


ليا سؤال  واحد بس
فين مشاركتك الل جبتى منها الاقتباس دة  وكان رد يا سر عليكى كدة:smil8::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 أكتوبر 2014)

> لكن هل الاعلام فى مصر حر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الاعلام فى كلا الطرفين موجة للاسف ولا يمت للحر او مصداقية بصلة
> القناة المؤيدة للاخوان ترى ان الاخر مخطىء 100% والعكس
> خير مثال على التوجية احمد موسى  من ناحية  ومطر من الناحية التانية


ماهو لازم الاعلام يكون موجه ، انت فاكر ان الحرية في الاتفاق مثلا  كل واحد بيخدم مصالحه او الحزب بتاعه ، طالما كان هناك ميثاق اعلامي لا يتعدي الحدود ان شالله تعمل البحر طحينة ، الكلمة الصادقة هي اللي هاتوصل حسب المستقبل ، الليبرالي مش هايفهم الا الليبرالي اللي زيه ، العلماني ، رجال الاعمال ، الطائفي الخ الخ 
ودي ظاهرة صحية جدا جدا جدا .. والشاطر اللي بصدقه يجذب الاخر لمشاهدته ويستطيع التأثير فيه 

​


> اتفق معك ان الجيش ليس المفترض التدخل فى السياسة لكن فى بعض الاحيان الضرروات تبيح المحظورات
> اين كانت تتجة مصر فى ظل انقسام مخيف  وصراع  غير سلمى  ف فترة الاخوان


برضوا من اكاذيب المخابرات والجهات السيادية هو اللي حضرتك قلته دا .. البلد لا كانت هاتنقسم ولا دياولوا ، والاختلاف اساس الديمقراطية هو سعادتك شايفنا كوريا الشماليه .. من حقك تتظاهر وتعتصم وبدون حتي اخطار للداخلية *ولكن* بدون تعطيل مصالح او تعدي علي حريات الاخرين واللي يعمل كده تفض مظاهرته بالذوق واللي يشيل سلاح او يلجأ للعنف يتم التعامل معه طبقا للقانون وخطواته التي حددها

​


> الجيش والشرطة فى الفترة دى كانوا  بيتفرجوا وسايبين الناس  تقطع فى بعض


وهو المطلوب اثباته قيادات فاسدة حست ان الامتيازات اللي واخداها هاتبقي بح وكله هايبقي تحت طائلة القانون والدستور​


> ماهو كان دور الجماعة
> استعاضت عن الاجهزة الرسمية الغير متعاون معها بميلشيات الاخوان


لما الشرطة تتأمر هي والجيش علي رئيس منتخب ويروحوا القصر عشان يخشوا ويسيبوهم ويحاولوا يعملوا مجلس رئاسي ، تفتكر المناصرين والمؤيدين والمتعاطفين لهم هايعملوا ايه .. ​


> عارف ياسر لو كان الاخوان لم يقوموا بهذا كان المشهد اختلف كثيرا وكان وضع هذة الاجهزة فى وضع حرج ومحرج للغاية
> لكن ثقافتة وتفكيرة لم يسمح لة ان يدرك هذة النقطة


عارف يابو اشرف الاخوان من اغبي خلق الله فعلا .. ضيعونا وضيعوا البلد معاهم  ربنا ياخدهم هههههههه​


> الاخوان كانوا مقتنعين تماما ان 30 يونيو لن يكون لة قيمة تذكر مجرد بضعة الالاف كالعادة وينتهى الموضوع
> وهذا الكلام كان فى حوار بين احد قيادات الاخوان   ومحمود بدر من حركة تمرد قال لة بالحرف فى برنامج تلفزيونى
> ابقى ورينا هتبقوا كام فى التحرير
> كانت لديهم قناعة غير عادية انهم  الوحيدين القادرين عل الحشد
> ...


عارف يابو اشرف  النقطة دي بالذاااااااااات انا كنت متابعها ثانيه بثانية وفعلا الاعداد كانت محدودة لغاية العصر وبدأت الناس تمشي ، ولما اخبث خلق الله من المجلس العسكري والمخابرات حست بكده وان اليوم هايمر عادي زيه زي غيره طلعوا كام طيارة بالاعلام في ميدان التحرير ووسط البلد والناس شافت في التليفجن كده ، مش عايز اقولك ساعتين واتملي الميدان لغاية الاوبرا (كنت هناك) لان الناس المعارضة حست ان الجيش معاهم ضد مرسي المنتخب وفعلا كانت الاعداد كبيرة واتقلي ان فيه بيان للجيش طلع كمان بس ماسمعتوش ومش متذكر اتقال فيه ايه وتخيل ان اللي منتخبوش مرسي بالملايين فهل تتوقع ان حجمهم هايكون قليل مثلاً
​


> نيجى بقى لدور الازهر والكنيسة
> المفترض ان دورهم تنوير فكرى ودينى وبث قيم السماحة لا اكثر بجانب طبعا الاحوال الشخصية لكن فى مصر الامر متشابك نتيجة  اسباب كثيرة جدا  ومنها دور النظام الحاكم
> عندما لاتجد ألية قانونية فى استخراج مثلا تصاريح بناء كنيسة او حدوث مشكلة لمسيحين فى منطقة ما  يحدث ان ترى ا يصبح المشهد بهذة الصورة الغير مطلوبة
> اذا كنا فعلا فى ظل دولة قانون وحريات  ولك مالك وعليك ماعليك


بص ياجرجس مش التصاريح بس كل ما يتعلق بالاديان، يجب ان تكون هناك حرية تفرض بالقانون حتي يتعود عليها الناس ، مرة لقيت مجموعة شباب ومعاهم بنتين بيوزعوا منشورات مسيحية - اي والله - والله العظيم انا حسيت ان احنا مش في مصر وطول الاشارة واقف اراقبهم ، امريكا كده اقف باحترام وبشر لدينك باحترام وعدم تجاوز ، في واحد هايقولك ازاي كده احنا دولة اسلامية وشوية الاونطة ودا بيعمل بلبلة وفتنة طائفية وكلام الهبل بتاع السلفيين واتباعهم .. وانا بقولك لو لزم الامر تحميه بشرطه احميه وكذلك المسلم من حقه يدعوا بدون تجاوز ، طب حصل خناقات ومشاكل يبقي تتمنع علي الكل وتكتفي بدور العبادة وشكرا علي كده

​


> الفكرة بقى ببساطة ياسر
> اننا فى مصر لانعرف ديمقراطية ولا كيف  تحدث لان مستوى الجهل الفكرى والتعليمى فى مصر مخيف
> والديمقراطية  تبدا عندما ينتهى الجهل
> خلال ال3 سنوات ماضية لم  تكن ديمقراطية بل فوضى بكل معانيها
> ...



لم اكتشف ان مصر عظيمة بناسها الا بعد الثورة ، لما باسمعهم بيتكلموا في السياسة بعد لما كان نادرا دا يحصل ايام مبارك بعرف ان الشعب دا عظيم قوي قوي .. اي شخص في اي حزب او خارجه مهما كان نكره هو رئيس محتمل ، والا ندخله الثانوية العامة عشان يجيب مجموع والاول يلاقي نفسه رئيس الجمهورية

بس اللي ماسكينه تلات فئات ومطلعين عين اللي خلفوه 

- مجلس عسكري ومخابرات 
- قضاء وشرطة
- رجال اعمال بيشتروا الاتنين اللي فوق
​

الله يرحمك ياخالد ياصالح للمرة التانية​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> *ليا سؤال*  واحد بس
> فين مشاركتك الل جبتى منها الاقتباس دة  وكان رد يا سر عليكى كدة:smil8::thnk0001::thnk0001:


وهتفيدك بإيه المشاركة يعني ياجرجس:a82:

عموماُ عشان سألتني وانا بحب ارد علي اي حد يسألني في اي حاجه
ادي المشاركة
  			#*31*




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اهلا ايريني .. اخبارك ايه واخبار الصوت الحر والشجاعة والجراءة ​



*أخبارى : زى الجن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصوت الحر و الشجاعة و الجراءة : فى المعضمة تحت :new2:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عارف يابو اشرف  النقطة دي بالذاااااااااات *انا كنت متابعها ثانيه بثانية .....* مش عايز اقولك ساعتين واتملي الميدان لغاية الاوبرا (*كنت هناك*)
> ​



*[FONT=&quot]مش قادر أفهمك ..!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنت ( يونياوى ) ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا تبع اللى عايزين يحافظوا على سلامة الخاطفين والخاطفات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمخطوفين والمخطوفات ؟![/FONT]*​  

> الله يرحمك ياخالد ياصالح للمرة التانية


*قال أية بقى علشان انا مش متابع *!!​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2014)

> امريكا كده اقف باحترام وبشر لدينك باحترام وعدم تجاوز ، في واحد هايقولك  ازاي كده احنا دولة اسلامية وشوية الاونطة ودا بيعمل بلبلة وفتنة طائفية  وكلام الهبل بتاع السلفيين واتباعهم .. وانا بقولك لو لزم الامر تحميه  بشرطه احميه وكذلك المسلم من حقه يدعوا بدون تجاوز ، طب حصل خناقات ومشاكل  يبقي تتمنع علي الكل وتكتفي بدور العبادة وشكرا علي كده


لو فية حد بيفكر زيك كدة نبسبة 10% يبقى نقول لسة فى امل اننا نكسر حكاية الفتنة الطائفية دى 
على فكرة انا بقول من زمان طول التلفزيون  يتكلم ان مفيش مشكلة بين مسيحين ومسلمين وانننا نسيج واحد يبقى فية مشكلة بالطبع امال لية اتقال الكلام دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس لسة شوية علينا اننا نفهم الحرية  برة الدين
ربط الدين بالسياسة  مشكلة كبرى فى مصر


----------



## grges monir (2 أكتوبر 2014)

> وفعلا  الاعداد كانت محدودة لغاية العصر وبدأت الناس تمشي ، ولما اخبث خلق الله  من المجلس العسكري والمخابرات حست بكده وان اليوم هايمر عادي زيه زي غيره  طلعوا كام طيارة بالاعلام في ميدان التحرير ووسط البلد والناس شافت في  التليفجن كده ، مش عايز اقولك ساعتين واتملي الميدان لغاية الاوبرا


شوف ياسر
اتملى الضهر اتملىالعصر مش قضية
وعلى فكرة الناس خرجت بدفعة من الجيش بدفعة من الجن الازرق مش هتفرق
الفكرة ان زيى مقلت اعداد كبيرة خرجت لانها تحمست لانها شافت ان فية حد فى ضهررها
كفاية ان مفيش اتوبيسات وحشد من المحافظات زيى الاخوان ما كانوا بيعملوا
انا شاهد عيان بقى
فى محافظتى بنى سويف
قدام جامع عمر عبد العزيز مركز الاخوان فى هذا التوقيت
كنت تلاقى  اكتر من 20 ميكروباص يقولك رابعة النهاردة بكذا
100 جنية او 200 حسب الظروف
على فكرة عرضوا على  عامل عندنا فى الموقف لانة شكلة غلبان وميعرفوش انة مسيحى  فى الموقف فلوس وهور مروح عشان يروح رابعة
دة كلام مش مرسل دة واقعى
واللى يكدب دة اقولة تبقى بتكدب على نفسك قبل اى شىء


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2014)

هو عشان ياسر بيعيد وبياكل للحمة الضانى الموضوع ينام كدة
اية ياعم عبووووووووود


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
يعني يوم ما احب اتغشمر
اقول كلمه معنا مش كويس بالمصري
معرفتش الا من ايريني هي اللي قالت لي
عيب كده ياهيوف خخخخ
اسفه لكل حد استغرب وفهمني غلط


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عودة هيوف ...حبيبى والحتة الشمال... وينك بونيتى عساكى بخير !!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة المصرى دائما مُبتلى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا عاجبهم الملك فاروق ولا عاجبهم عبد الناصر ولا السادات ولا مبارك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا عجبهم مرسى ولا عاجبهم السيسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باقول نستورد لهم ( طويل العمر ) من حداكم يكون أحسن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ايه كل ده 
 خطر يغمى عليا هع
وحشتني سواليفك
قلنا لك دور عليا
يمكن تلقاني زي ايريني
مو تسحب عليا[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هو عشان ياسر بيعيد وبياكل للحمة الضانى الموضوع ينام كدة
> اية ياعم عبووووووووود


ما بحبش الضاني .. وكنت مشغول جدا .. ونصحصح الموضوع مافيش مشاكل​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بس لسة شوية علينا اننا نفهم الحرية  برة الدين
> ربط الدين بالسياسة  مشكلة كبرى فى مصر



لا مشكلة ولا حاجة ، لا مانع من ربط الدين بالسياسة .. المشكلة في شوية حاجات منها  الوسيط الديني (المتكلم باسم الله بعد الانبياء والرسل) والمفاهيم الخاطئة (التفسير المنزل والاوحد باسم الله من علماء وكهنة الدين اللي ماتوا وشبعوا موت) والشعب العاطفي لدرجة السذاجة (صدق او لا تصدق .. هاصدق ان شاء الله اصل شكلك ابن حلال مصفي)

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وهتفيدك بإيه المشاركة يعني ياجرجس:a82:
> 
> عموماُ عشان سألتني وانا بحب ارد علي اي حد يسألني في اي حاجه
> ادي المشاركة
> ...


الكلام ليكي ياجاره :gun:
بصراحة اسئلتك فيها طيبة اكتر من اللازم 
زي موضوع العيش والتموين والكهربا والسولار والبنزين واسعار الفاكهه والخضار واللحمه الدهن ام اربعين جنيه (لطواجن البامية) المستوردة والبطالة والنظافة اللي خلت الشوارع
بتبرق والمواصلات الرخيصة قوي والشرطة اللي رجعت زي الاول واوسخ واللي 
يتكلم يضرب بالنار والتهمة جاهزة اخوان او منظمات خارجية .. كله كله حلو يا "واثقة فيك ياسيسي" :94:

ربنا يخليك لشعبك يامجلسنا العسكري ومخابراتنا يا مأكلنا ومشربنا ومشغلنا ومضحكنا .. جيش طالعله شعب​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> .. جيش طالعله شعب​


 *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههه ...حلوة أوى تعبير ( جيش طالع له شعب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب دة قعد طول عمره يحلم ويطالب بأجراء أنتخابات رئاسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرحوا أوى أوى اوى ...لما تقدم مجموعة من الهواة الجهلة فى أنتخابات الرئاسة 2012[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أمتنعوا فى أنتخابات الأعادة 2012 بين " مرسى " و" شفيق "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين شالوا " مرسى " ...وبعدين امتنعوا عن أنتخابات 2014 بين " السيسى " و " حمدين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طاااب ...أنتم عايزين أية بالظبط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا هى ثقافة الشكوى وخلاص ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن مش قادر أعرف توجهاتك السياسية 
[/FONT]*​:flowers:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههه ...حلوة أوى تعبير ( جيش طالع له شعب )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب دة قعد طول عمره يحلم ويطالب بأجراء أنتخابات رئاسية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرحوا أوى أوى اوى ...لما تقدم مجموعة من الهواة الجهلة فى أنتخابات الرئاسة 2012[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أمتنعوا فى أنتخابات الأعادة 2012 بين " مرسى " و" شفيق "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين شالوا " مرسى " ...وبعدين امتنعوا عن أنتخابات 2014 بين " السيسى " و " حمدين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]طاااب ...أنتم عايزين أية بالظبط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا هى ثقافة الشكوى وخلاص ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن مش قادر أعرف توجهاتك السياسية
> [/FONT]*​:flowers:​ [/FONT]



انا مليش دعوة بعايزين .. كل واحد حر بقي في عزازينوا .. 
انا عن نفسي عايز حارس قوي للديمقراطية 
وبعد كده يجي اللي يجي من اختيار الشعب 
ان شالله حمار حصاوي .. يعني بوش الابن 
دمر العراق وشرد اهله وقتل مئات الالاف

حد من الشعب الامريكي قاله حرام عليك
حد رفع عليه قضية وقاله انت حمار ياحمار

بس لو كانت العراق دولة عظمي مثلا وتقدر 
ترد الصاع صاعين كان الامريكان علقوه علي خزوق منهاتن .. لكن الشعب الامريكي اكتفي بالفرجة لانهم هم اللي انتخبوه وكل اللي قدروا يعملوه 
هو كلمة "حـــرام" اللي حصل هناك وكام ظابط
اتحبس في ابو غريب وادينا عملنا اللي علينا والباقي علي الله

دي الدول الديمقراطية .. تختار رئيسها وتتحمل تبعات قراراته حتي لو طلع حمــــــــــار


ولو الامر بإيدي ان كنت اضفت اختبارات ذكاء ومعلومات وسرعة بديهه وحكمة للمترشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية .. حماية للبلد من شر الحمير 
ومشتقاتها بدءا من البغل لغاية السيسي :fun_oops:

مين عارف يوضع سره في احمر خلقه :fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2014)

دة ياسر راجع  بمزاج بعد غياب اجازة عيد الاضحى
كل سنة وهوطيب والجميع بخير
هقرا بق رودددة بمزاج زية وارد بمزاج بس لو اخرت شوية اعذرنى يا باشا
فرحى بعد يومين  وانت عارف الايام د لونها بمبى بمبى خالص هههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> دة ياسر راجع  بمزاج بعد غياب اجازة عيد الاضحى
> كل سنة وهوطيب والجميع بخير
> هقرا بق رودددة بمزاج زية وارد بمزاج بس لو اخرت شوية اعذرنى يا باشا
> فرحى بعد يومين  وانت عارف الايام د لونها بمبى بمبى خالص هههههههه



مبروك جدا جدا جدا .. وبجد ربنا معاك في المصاريف 

ويفرح قلبك ويسر نفسك بعروستك ، ومش هاقدر ادوس بنزين اكتر من كده ، براحتك خالص 
ويارب تبقي ايامك كلها بمبمي في فوشيا ويخليكوا زي دول :love45:​


----------

